# مجالات عمل مهندس ميكانيكا القوى



## hanyhaty (4 أبريل 2010)

اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
ماشاء الله المنتدى يذخر بالكثير من المهندسين 
ويا ريت الكل يشارك عشان تعم الفايدة 

طبعا مجالات عمل مهندس ميكانيكا القوى كثيرة ومتشعبة 
وده بيخلى الطالب او الخريج الجديد حيران مش عارف يبتدى فين او منين 
ومش عارف هو ممكن يشتغل فى ايه وايه هى المجالات المتاحة 
وايه هيبقى دوره فى اي وظيفة 
والحقيقة انا بحثت كتير على النت وملقتش اجابة 
والموضوع مهم جدا لانه هيوسع الافق و هيساعد الطلبة او المهندسين الجدد انهم يحددو المجال اللى ممكن يشتغلو فيه حسب ميولهم ويجهزو نفسهم ليه

*فيا ريت المهندسين اللى شغالين او اللى عندهم معلومات عن اي وظيفة يفيدونا 
بحيث تكون الاجابة شاملة 

وصف لطبيعة العمل 

وصف وظيفة المهندس داخل مجال العمل 

وتوضيح ما يحتاجه المهندس من دورات او موهلات ليكون موهل للقيام بمثل هذا العمل *[/COLOR]

وجزاكم الله كل خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
​


----------



## mahmoud younis (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع ده فعلا مهم جدا وده بيخلى الطالب متعقد من القسم علشان مش عارف هوا هيشتغل فى ايه
انا عن نفسىروحت شركه هيدروليك مصر وشفت ان من مجالات شغلنا الهيدروليك ومضخات الزيت وازاى قوة ضخ الزيت دى بتعمل حاجات كتير بس العيب فى الموضوع ده انه كان صيانه يعنى بنشتغل بايدينا هوا مش غلط بس لازم المهندس يحس انه حاجه برضوا


----------



## engmk77 (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم:-
مجالات مهندس القوى الميكانيكية كثيرة منها
1- مجال صيانة المصنع وخطوط الأنتاج.
2- مجال العمل فى الهيدروليك.
3- صيانة المعدات الثقيلة الحفار والفركليفت واللودر وعربات النقل.
4- صيانة وتشغيل محطات الطاقة الكهربائية.
5- مشاريع التكييف والمقاولات المركزى والعزل وغير ذلك.
6- صيانة المكيفات المركزية والشباك.
7- مجال الصيانة فى مجال البترول.
8- التصميم الميكانيكى وأن كان أكثر العاملين بة قسم أنتاج ولكن يمكن العمل فية.
9- وأيضا مجال السيارات ان كان لك فيها خبرة مسبقة.
10- العمل فى مصانع الحديد والصلب.
11- العمل فى شركات المحاجر والمقاولات. 
وغير ذلك من المجالات المطلوبة والتى تحتاج مهندس قوى شاطر. 
وشكرا


----------



## engmk77 (5 أبريل 2010)

الأخ المهندس mahmoud younis
العمل فى مجال الصيانة يجب ان تعمل بيدك فى بداية حياتك لمدة ممكن تصل الى 5 و7 سنوات وهذا مهم لكى تعرف كيف تدير العمال ولا يتلائموا عليك فهذا مهم لك وان كان مجال الهيدرولك تعمل بيدك مدة اطول بس دة فقط فى الهيدرولك اما باقى الأعمال التى ذكرتها يجب ان تعمل لتتعلم هذا من وحهة نظرى البسيطة
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## hanyhaty (5 أبريل 2010)

mahmoud younis قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع ده فعلا مهم جدا وده بيخلى الطالب متعقد من القسم علشان مش عارف هوا هيشتغل فى ايه
> انا عن نفسىروحت شركه هيدروليك مصر وشفت ان من مجالات شغلنا الهيدروليك ومضخات الزيت وازاى قوة ضخ الزيت دى بتعمل حاجات كتير بس العيب فى الموضوع ده انه كان صيانه يعنى بنشتغل بايدينا هوا مش غلط بس لازم المهندس يحس انه حاجه برضوا



الاخ الكريم mahmoud younis واضح انك عندك نفس الاعراض اللى عندى 
شكرا لردك ويا ليت المهندسين يساعدو 



engmk77 قال:


> السلام عليكم:-
> مجالات مهندس القوى الميكانيكية كثيرة منها
> 1- مجال صيانة المصنع وخطوط الأنتاج.
> 2- مجال العمل فى الهيدروليك.
> ...



الاخ المهندس engmk77 شكرا لردك واهتمامك والذى سردت فيه مجالات كثيرة 
بس المشكلة ايه دور مهندس الميكانيكا فى المجالات دى وايه اللى هو محتاجه عشان يبقى شاطر 
يعنى مثلا مجال الهيدروليك 
ايه هيبقى دورى انا كمهندس هيدروليك ومحتاج ايه عشان ابقى مهندس هيدروليك شاطر
لان معتقدش ان الدراسة وحدها تكفى 
انا دلوقتى فى سنة تالتة وشايف انى منفعش ابقى بلية حتى امام التطور الفظيع
وشكرا مرة تانية وجزاك الله كل خير 

​


----------



## Nader Mohamed (10 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم انا طالب برضو في سنه تانيه دلوقتي و حاسس اني مش مستفاد اي حاجه و حتي لو اتخرجت مش حاسس اني هقدر اعمل حاجه التعليم ده . ف لو حد فيكو ينصحني بس اعمل ايه عشان التعليم لوحده مش كفايه


----------

